# Ốp điện thoại Apple, Xiaomi từ Trung Quốc chứa chất gây ung thư



## vietmom (18/4/18)

*Các chất tìm thấy trên ốp lưng cho điện thoại iPhone, Xiaomi có hàm lượng độc tố vượt tiêu chuẩn an toàn.*

Theo _South China Morning Post_, cơ quan giám sát tiêu dùng thuộc Hội bảo vệ Người tiêu dùng Thâm Quyến đã tiến hành kiểm tra 30 mẫu ốp lưng, bao da của 28 thương hiệu điện thoại phổ biến nhất Trung Quốc. Kết quả, ốp lưng dành cho 7 mẫu smartphone của Apple, Xiaomi, Tiya, Yuening và Q-Guo chứa các chất độc hại vượt quá tiêu chuẩn châu Âu.

Những mẫu ốp lưng và bao da mà cơ quan giám sát kiểm nghiệm do chính các công ty điện thoại bán kèm máy hoặc phân phối chính thức thông qua cửa hàng ủy quyền tại Trung Quốc.

_

_
_Ốp lưng, bao da Trung Quốc có thiết kế bắt mắt._​
Các chất độc hại được tìm thấy chủ yếu là chất dẻo hoá (Plasticiser) và hydrocarbon thơm đa vòng (Polycyclic Aromatic Hydrocarbon - PAH), có nguy cơ dẫn đến ung thư.

Tỷ lệ Plasticiser trong ốp lưng cho điện thoại của Xiaomi lên tới 17%, gấp 170 lần mức an toàn 0,1% của tiêu chuẩn châu Âu. Trong khi đó, hàm lượng PAH trên ốp lưng cho iPhone cao gấp 50 lần, dù mức giá của nó không hề rẻ, tới 47 USD mỗi chiếc.

Các mẫu dành cho điện thoại Xiaomi có giá dưới 50 nhân dân tệ (khoảng 8 USD), trong khi phụ kiện tương tự cho iPhone có giá cao hơn, từ 300 đến 400 nhân dân tệ (47 đến 64 USD), cao nhất 788 nhân dân tệ (125 USD).

Với các mẫu ốp lưng giá dưới 50 nhân dân tệ khác được kiểm tra, cơ quan giám sát tiêu dùng cho biết đa phần có hàm lượng chì cao, gấp 1.150 lần so với tiêu chuẩn châu Âu đưa ra.

"Hàm lượng chất độc hại cao trong ốp lưng và vỏ bảo vệ điện thoại có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người dùng, đặc biệt là trẻ nhỏ", đại diện cơ quan giám sát tiêu dùng Thâm Quyến cho biết.

Sau thông tin trên, Xiaomi cho rằng Trung Quốc chưa có tiêu chuẩn cụ thể về hàm lượng chất độc hại trên phụ kiện điện thoại di động, nhưng khẳng định vẫn "sản xuất các sản phẩm đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng". Bên cạnh đó, đại diện hãng nhấn mạnh tiêu chuẩn an toàn dành cho đồ chơi trẻ em của châu Âu không nên áp dụng đối với ốp lưng smartphone.

Trong khi đó, Apple chưa đưa ra bình luận.

Trung Quốc là thị trường điện thoại thông minh lớn nhất thế giới với khoảng 450 triệu thiết bị bán bán ra năm ngoái. Một số chuyên gia nhận định, số ốp lưng được tiêu thụ có thể tương đương, thậm chí hơn con số trên do nhu cầu thay mới phụ kiện này nhanh hơn nhiều so với thiết bị di động.

Tháng 8/2017, 263.000 chiếc ốp cho iPhone chứa dung dịch lạ, lấp lánh cũng bị thu hồi tại thị trường Mỹ. Theo ủy ban An toàn thực phẩm Mỹ, dung dịch bên trong ốp lưng có thể gây khó chịu cho da, thậm chí làm phồng rộp hoặc bỏng hóa học cho da nếu rò rỉ.

_Nguồn: vnexpress_


----------



## DonKihote (18/4/18)




----------



## hong nhung (21/4/18)




----------



## Labiang (27/11/19)

Trung Quốc là thị trường điện thoại thông minh lớn nhất thế giới với khoảng 450 triệu thiết bị bán bán ra năm ngoái. Một số chuyên gia nhận định, số ốp lưng được tiêu thụ có thể tương đương, thậm chí hơn con số trên do nhu cầu thay mới phụ kiện này nhanh hơn nhiều so với thiết bị di động.


----------



## Thùy Duung (15/6/20)

Với các mẫu ốp lưng giá dưới 50 nhân dân tệ khác được kiểm tra, cơ quan giám sát tiêu dùng cho biết đa phần có hàm lượng chì cao, gấp 1.150 lần so với tiêu chuẩn châu Âu đưa ra.


----------

